# What tiller to buy



## eric6714 (Nov 4, 2015)

I've got a 1974 Massey 135 Perkins diesel looking for a good tiller.

1) what is the best brand to go with?

2) should I go with a 5ft or 6ft? I have no weights on the front end 

Any advice would be appreciated . 

Thanks Eric


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought a 5' tiller last spring for my NH TC30 (30 hp) tractor. Your Massey is 45 hp I believe. That should handle a 6' tiller. 

Check out the thread I posted last year. The tiller did well last summer and fall with my rocky Maine soil- multiple passes to turn a back pasture into a garden. But it turned an established garden quickly into fine fluffy dirt. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f324/got-new-3pt-tiller-29346/


----------



## eric6714 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Tc I think it would handle a 6 ft tiller but now the only question is reverse tine or front tine I've settled on land pride they seem to be the best from what I'm hearing and seeing. So what do you guys think reverse tine or front tine. I have some rocks I usually plow first anyway I've heard reverse tine does better but if I'm on new ground without plowing it will suck up a rock instead of climbing up over it.


----------

